# DVR 522 watching/recording



## Winter Texan (Jul 6, 2004)

I am getting the DVR 522 for two tV's, can I simultaneously:

1. Watch 2 different live E* programs and record 2 other live E* programs?

2. Record 2 different live E* programs and watch 2 other recorded E* programs?

3. Record an OTA and an E* program?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Winter Texan said:


> I am getting the DVR 522 for two tV's, can I simultaneously:
> 
> 1. Watch 2 different live E* programs and record 2 other live E* programs?
> 
> ...


1, no you can watch or record
2, yes
3 you can not record any OTA programming unless it is broadcast on DISH then it is local not OTA.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

1. You can watch 1 live program and record 1 live program at the same time but not 2.
2.yes
3. No you can only record your locals if they are on E*, not off of an ota antenna.


----------



## Winter Texan (Jul 6, 2004)

Is there a place with FAQ for Dish? i have been reading the threads but still have many questions.

Is there a place on the 522 to connect my cable and OTA antenna?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Winter Texan said:


> Is there a place with FAQ for Dish? i have been reading the threads but still have many questions.
> 
> here is the pdf on it


----------



## Winter Texan (Jul 6, 2004)

Quotes from .pdf

"DISH Player-DVR 522?s dual tuners also feature the unique ability to record two shows simultaneously and provide independent viewing of live satellite TV
programming and recorded events when connected to two televisions."

"? Dual Mode: Separate television program viewing/recording on two televisions. Users share all recordings."

I had read the above quotes on the DVR 522 sheet but it didn't seem clear on what could be done simultaneously. The listing of a UHF input to the DVR left confusion as to inputting my OTA antenna and my cable system.

My situation may be different because in the summer I can use an OTA antenna and thought I could record one Dish program, watch a different Dish program and record an OTA program. 

In the winter I will also have cable and would like to be able to record off the cable or dish Programs.

When I have talked to the CSR's they say, sure you can do all that, but my confidence level is low.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Winter Texan said:


> Is there a place with FAQ for Dish? i have been reading the threads but still have many questions.
> 
> Is there a place on the 522 to connect my cable and OTA antenna?


TRY CHANNEL 101 DISH provides a lot of information for new customers there.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

boba said:


> TRY CHANNEL 101 DISH provides a lot of information for new customers there.


but you cant record ota with a 522 maybe the 721 if someone else knows


----------



## garypen (Feb 1, 2004)

Texan - The UHF antenna is for the remote. 

The way the pdf is written is confusing. The reality is that you can record two different shows simultaneously OR record one and watch another OR watch two different shows OR record two shows while watching a third recorded show. In all of those examples, you can feed the two programs to two different TV's, because the 522 has 2 discrete outputs. 

You definitely cannot record off-air. You'll need Dish Locals or Distant Nets to record the broadcast networks.


----------



## Winter Texan (Jul 6, 2004)

garypen said:


> Texan - The UHF antenna is for the remote.
> 
> The way the pdf is written is confusing.


Thanks garypen - that is what I meant to ask!

Where do people hook in their Replay TV or VCR to record off cable? Any diagrams around, or does all this come with the DVR 522?


----------

